# Saving Threads



## mearm (Aug 23, 2014)

I have found threads that I would like to get back to that I haven't posted to. Threads that have a recipe, Mod, or other reasons that I would like to save somehow.

Is there a way to save a thread or post for quick access?


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 23, 2014)

You can subscribe to a thread. What I do is post something small like 'I'm in' and when you post on a thread you're automatically subscribed to it.


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2014)

Easiest way is book mark it.


----------

